# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Công nghệ mới giúp chăm sóc khách hàng hiệu quả

## hoangmitek

Theo ý kiến của các chuyên gia tư vấn của Mitek, dịch vụ chăm sóc khách hàng nên được các doanh nghiệp chú trọng không chỉ về mặt quy trình, chất lượng nhân viên. Điều kiện đảm bảo cho một quy trình chăm sóc khách hàng đúng chuẩn và một trải nghiệm khách hàng dễ dàng thuận tiện nhất chính là yếu tố công nghệ.
Tham khảo công nghệ tổng đài chăm sóc khách hàng nền tảng điện toán đám mây qua bài viết tổng đài cloud là gì
2017 sẽ là năm mà các doanh nghiệp sẽ tích hợp tất cả các khía cạnh của kinh doanh lại với nhau để cung cấp một dịch vụ khách hàng hiệu quả và kiểu mẫu nhờ có sự trợ giúp của công nghệ. Tiêu biểu như xu hướng tương tác đa kênh mà công nghệ Siridesk mang lại. Các doanh nghiệp cần di động hóa trang web của mình, thậm chí là phát triển các ứng dụng di động giúp khách hàng tương tác và tham gia mua sắm dễ dàng hơn. Bởi lẽ xu hướng sử dụng smartphone trong đời sống nói chung và trong mua bán nói riêng đang ngày càng trở nên phổ biến.
Các chuyên gia về Dịch vụ Chăm sóc Khách hàng của Mitek cũng khuyên rằng, doanh nghiệp cần có kế hoạch đào tạo nhân viên thành thạo các công nghệ để phục vụ khách hàng một cách thuần thục, nhanh chóng và hiệu quả hơn. Đó là cơ sở để doanh nghiệp có thể hạ gục các đối thủ cạnh tranh của mình.


Yếu tố công nghệ tốt sẽ mang lại cho doanh nghiệp nhiều giải phá để theo dõi và đánh giá dữ liệu khách hàng tốt hơn. Theo Spartk Central, những con số sẽ giúp doanh nghiệp thấu hiểu khách hàng của mình hơn và từ đó thiết lập tiêu chuẩn về dịch vụ khách hàng. Vì vậy một trong những điều nên làm năm 2017 là hãy đầu tư vào công nghệ chăm sóc khách hàng.

Nhân viên chăm sóc khách hàng đa kênh

Đã có rất nhiều dự báo từ phía các chuyên gia và tổ chức liên quan đến thói quen tiêu dùng thông qua mạng xã hội. Theo nghiên cứu về dịch vụ chăm sóc khách hàng toàn cầu American Express, trong năm 2014, 23% khách hàng đã lựa chọn sử dụng dịch vụ thông qua các phương tiện truyền thông xã hội, tăng 6% so với năm 2012. Twitter, Facebook và LinkedIn là ba kênh truyền thông xã hội hàng đầu của năm 2014 và hứa hẹn sẽ còn tăng trưởng nhiều hơn nữa trong năm nay.

Tuy nhiên, có một sự cải tiến và khác biệt là, dịch vụ chăm sóc khách hàng sẽ hướng sự tập trung vào các mạng xã hội dựa trên hình ảnh. 2017 là năm để nâng tầm kinh doanh và thích ứng với dịch vụ khách hàng trên các mạng xã hội dựa trên hình ảnh như Pinterest, YouTube, Instagram, Tumblr và Slideshare.

Hãy xuất hiện ở những nơi mà khách hàng doanh nghiệp bạn đang hướng tới. Mọi điểm tiếp xúc đều là những cơ hội kinh doanh không hề nhỏ cho doanh nghiệp. Bên cạnh đó, khi doanh nghiệp xuất hiện trên đa kênh, điều đó đồng nghĩa với việc khách hàng sẽ có thể tự do lựa chọn kênh mà mình yêu thích để liên hệ, làm giảm thiểu đi nỗ lực “tìm kiếm cách thức liên hệ với doanh nghiệp”. Nếu làm được điều này doanh nghiệp chắc chắn đã làm những điều vượt xa mong đợi của khách hàng.

Mọi thắc mắc cần tư vấn về tổng đài 1900 xin gửi về email: info@mitek.vn hoặc gọi cho chúng tôi

 1900 1238 |  (+84)28 5404 1919 |0909 657 477 (Mr. Tuấn)

Xem thêm các bài viết khác tại mipbx

----------

